# Star Tron® Enzyme Fuel Additive will provide the same great results in E15 that it does for E10 fuel



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*Star Tron® Enzyme Fuel Additive will provide the same
great results in E15 that it does for E10 fuel. *

On October 14, 2010, the EPA waived a limitation on selling fuel that contains more than 10% ethanol. The waiver applies to fuel that contains up to 15% ethanol (E15). Until more testing can be conducted, E15 is currently only approved for use in model year 2007 and newer cars and light trucks. However, this waiver is the first step toward commercialization of E15 gasoline blends for use in all gasoline engines. Considering the problems caused by E10 fuel – hard starting, water in fuel, rapid gum formation and fuel that quickly degrades - the decision to allow an additional 5% ethanol to be blended into fuel makes it even more important to use Star Tron® Enzyme Fuel Treatment. Star Tron® will provide the same great results in E15 fuel as it does in E10 fuel, “curing and preventing” ethanol-related problems. 

Ethanol does not provide as much energy as gasoline; by adding it to the fuel, the overall quality is reduced. Star Tron’s unique enzyme formula allows both gasoline and ethanol hydrocarbons to burn more completely, restoring much of the power and fuel economy lost by adding ethanol to gasoline. Ethanol is an alcohol, so it attracts and forms a tight chemical bond with water. Star Tron’s enzymes reduce the interfacial surface tension between water and fuel, reducing the molecular cluster size so that more water can be dispersed throughout the fuel. These sub-micron sized water droplets can then be safely eliminated while the engine operates. Phase Separation occurs when the water content in fuel exceeds .5%, at which point the water/ethanol mixture fall out of suspension with the gasoline, forming a distinct layer at the bottom of the fuel tank. By eliminating water, Star Tron® helps prevent Phase Separation. However, while water and ethanol will bond, ethanol cannot bond to gasoline, causing the fuel to quickly begin to degrade, forming gums that can clog carburetors and injectors. Star Tron® prevents gum formation and disperses any existing gum or varnish to improve engine performance. Star Tron® also stabilizes fuel chemistry, keeping it fresh for up to 2 years, making it ideal for use in fuel or engines placed into long-term storage. 

Star Tron® works in all 2 and 4-stroke engines, from the smallest string trimmers to the biggest car, truck or RV engines, as well as all boat, motorcycle, ATV, snowmobile and other gas-powered engines. Engines that run on Star Tron-treated fuel will perform at their best in all respects, even using E15 fuel. For more information, log onto www.startron.com or call (800) 327-8583


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

friggin ethanol...............


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Been using startron for years and have never had any real issues with ethanol. To me E10 or even E15 isn't a big deal cause I'd be using startron anyway.


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

StarTron is an excellent product & I have never had any problems using it with E10...just use it with every fill up, keep the tank full & run the motor often....should not have any problems...


----------

